

Ask HN: How many of you guys sell digital products? - marcomassaro

I'm thinking about selling a digital product that I'm going to create and wanted to see if any HNers have gone down this path (will be a theme or template kit).<p>Would love to see what others here have created and sold as well as any tips/insight when selling a digital product online that you may have learned.
======
ScottWhigham
What do you want to know specifically? I've done it for 8+ years over at
<http://www.learnitfirst.com/>. I probably suck at it - I know others could've
done "more" with it. But it has been a journey and I've learned a lot.

~~~
marcomassaro
Thanks for replying. How has the site done traffic / sales wise?

What are you doing to generate traffic / leads?

~~~
ScottWhigham
It's small - it's a niche site for programmers, admins. Nothing major.

Leads/traffic has been mostly organic. I've tried various things through the
years - some work, most don't. The important thing is to keep trying though.

------
dylanhassinger
softwarebyrob.com

micropreneur.com

lifestylebusinesspodcast.com

~~~
marcomassaro
Great blog. Do you have an email I can reach you at?

~~~
dylanhassinger
just to be clear - I'm not Rob Walling :) but feel free to email me at
d@dylanized.com

------
robodale
7

